
The Nature of Code: Simulating Natural Systems with Processing [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman/playlists?sort=dd&shelf_id=6&view=50
======
brudgers
Processing language home: [https://processing.org/](https://processing.org/)

